# What to do with old doors?



## CraigH16 (Nov 29, 2014)

So I have these old doors. They are 45 years old and recently taken off and replaced. Not sure the wood. I don't think they are mahogany but I am not very good with wood ID yet. Someone thought they were ash. I have no place to reuse them as doors but wondered how else to repurchase. What do you all think?

The backs the molding is recessed and the fronts the molding is proud about an inch. A small piece of molding has busted off. Thought trying to remove the raised molding and turning them into workbench counter tops. Any ideas?


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Sell them or donate them to Habitat-for-Humanity. There doesn't look like there is a lot of usable wood to be had by dismantling them plus all the work involved.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Duplicate post.


----------



## CraigH16 (Nov 29, 2014)

So I called habitat for humanity by us. They received 4000 doors from a company going out of business so they are not taking them now. Agree that there isn't a lot to salvage plus the work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Here's an idea for a repurpose…


----------



## albachippie (Feb 2, 2010)

> Here s an idea for a repurpose…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool idea!


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I've seen old doors laid on their sides and made into the walls of a kitchen center island. That works best with weathered doors in my opinion.

Join three or more together with bi-fold hinges and add small casters to the bottom to make a movable room divider screen.

Use these to make a free-standing closet. Add a top and bottom and casters and a closet pole. Or make shelves for the wife's 30 pair of shoes.


----------



## jtriggs (Dec 13, 2007)

Craig,
I've got two french doors I'm holding on to that I want to put together as a headboard for my bed. Use Google Images to find headboards. You'll see lots of people have stolen my idea.

Good luck.
Jon


----------



## CB_Cohick (Dec 22, 2014)

Make headboards out of them.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Make a bunch of wooden combs.


----------



## splatman (Jul 27, 2014)

If you have any that are flat and plain, they can be used for table tops or desk tops.
Any that have no molding that stands proud can be used for a desk top, topped with glass.
Cooler, you have some good thinkin' there. Especially the free-standing closet. Known as a wardrobe, that would use up 6 doors (2 for the back, 1 on either side, and 2 as doors on the front. Maybe also one each (cut to fit) for the top and bottom. Any more doors (and offcuts) can be used for shelves or compartments.

Or put em on Craigslist.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

> ... Known as a wardrobe, that would use up 6 doors (2 for the back, 1 on either side, and 2 as doors on the front. Maybe also one each (cut to fit) for the top and bottom. Any more doors (and offcuts) can be used for shelves or compartments.
> 
> Or put em on Craigslist.
> 
> - splatman


I would almost certainly use plywood for the top and bottom-they would not be visible. It could be one door wide or two and one door deep. I would use plywood for the back. I would add crown molding and casters or a plinth. A couple of shelves and a closet pull and you are in business.

That size wardrobe would cost between $400.00 (Ikea) to $7,700.00 (Ethan Allen).


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

I have the identical door hanging on the front entry way to my house. Only difference is mine is stained rather than painted and I can definitely tell you it is mahogany.


----------



## CraigH16 (Nov 29, 2014)

These are some great thoughts. Thanks to everyone chiming in thus far.


----------

